# Bachmann Annie w/metal gears-any good?



## Railtwister (Apr 21, 2015)

Having had some Bachmann duds in several scales in the past, I'm curious as to what opinions are on this group concerning the latest run of "Annie" 4-6-0's? Are they reliable and do they run well, or are they prone to breaking or wearing out prematurely?

To be fair, I should say I've had a few Bachmann locos in HO, On30, and N scale that I do like, too.

Bill in FtL


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The newer runs of Bachmann have been pretty good.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

My Annie is a Great Runner and the workhorse during my open house runs.
Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The "Annie" version of the 4-6-0 is the version of that loco Bachmann "got right." It has a robust gearbox, and is quite sturdy. It's called the "Annie" because it was the 10th anniversary edition. It was also the 5th generation drive, so 5 different gear drives over 10 years; you can see why the older versions needed help. They only just recently upgraded to a 6th-generation drive, whose only difference is brass gears instead of plastic/nylon. (That, and the front pilot support is different.) 

I've had a few come through my workshop, and all have been good, smooth runners. I don't currently have any "on the roster," though I've got one whose chassis I'm kitbashing into a 2-6-2. 

Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Another feature of the Annie is the metal side rods. The side rods drive the center and front axles as the motor only drove the rear axle and plastic side rods wore fast.
Also, all 4-6-0 locos need 1 ounce weights over the front truck wheels to prevent derailments.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Another "fix" for the front truck, should it give you fits (versions 1 - 5), is to lengthen the post that attaches it to the frame by around 1/8", and stretch the spring that pushes down on it. The extra length lets the truck extend down a bit further so it stays in contact with the rails on hills and bumps, and the stretched spring exerts more downward pressure on the truck. 

Later,

K


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello. My experience was a little different but possibly a special case. To start I had been running an 8' circle which I now understand less than ideal. After a few hours of run time I heard squeeking noises. After further inspection it was learned that the drive wheels were chewing into the frame and grinding out plastic. I sent it back for repairs. They replaced the entire under carriage chassis with the older model which has plastic gears and the older style front truck. I asked why and they told me that they were out of parts for the new style and this would work just as well. I had an extra new style front truck and put it on. I've had no issues since. My personal experience. It could likely be a fluke. No regrets except the down time, shipping and associated costs. I would give them a try once again.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

How do you tell if an Annie is the latest generation? I often see them super cheap at swap meets, but have avoided them, assuming they are older versions. I think my kids would enjoy having one, but I don't want to deal with major repairs. (Their current workhorses are a Bachmann Lil Hauler and a Hartland Mack, both of which are nearly bulletproof--or at least nothing a little glue can't fix).


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

One key is Metal side rods, that's what I was advised to look for when I bought a chassis on sale.
John


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

The very latest Annie version will have a Bachmann stock number beginning with a 9. Previous model number begins with an 8.

Doc


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a page with generations 1-6 identified...

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=251&Itemid=283

And rightly, it is the generations of the "Big Hauler", which the "Annie" is sort of a subset.

Greg


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks, that's really helpful. Long ago I had a Big Hauler... apparently it was the first generation!


----------



## Railtwister (Apr 21, 2015)

*Are you really OK with this?*



punkin said:


> Hello. My experience was a little different but possibly a special case. To start I had been running an 8' circle which I now understand less than ideal. After a few hours of run time I heard squeeking noises. After further inspection it was learned that the drive wheels were chewing into the frame and grinding out plastic. I sent it back for repairs. They replaced the entire under carriage chassis with the older model which has plastic gears and the older style front truck. I asked why and they told me that they were out of parts for the new style and this would work just as well. I had an extra new style front truck and put it on. I've had no issues since. My personal experience. It could likely be a fluke. No regrets except the down time, shipping and associated costs. I would give them a try once again.



Wow!,

I'm kind of surprised to hear this story, because basically, if you actually sent in a 4-6-0 loco with metal gears and side rods, what they did was downgrade your loco to one that sells for a lot less (and is no longer shown in their catalog), and this is after you paid a premium to ship it back to them! I'm pretty sure Bachmann lists the plastic gear drive versions as discontinued/no longer available. Please don't tell me they also charged you for this "service".

Kind of like driving into the dealers repair center in a Cadillac, and driving out with a Chevy. This raises even more concern on my part about buying into an expensive Bachmann G gauge loco.

Oh well, as long as you are happy...

Bill in Ft. Lauderdale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In other scales, Bachmann has actually given back a different model of locomotive.

This is known history, that's why people usually go to great lengths to fix stuff themselves in this case.

Greg


----------

